# Fun with carp



## NCHillbilly

Hit the carp spawn good on the Hill Saturday. We had a ball, great time with some good friends. We shot until we were wore slap out. We completely quit shooting gar early on, coulda killed a hundred of 'em. Even got out of the boat for awhile and did some spot-and-stalk wading in the grass, which was a ton of fun. Best part, the primitive wooden bow accounted for more fish than the compound this trip for once.


----------



## 95g atl

Awesome....! 
Thanks for sharing the pics.
My friend's MRS would love those carp. (she is Asian).


----------



## Triple C

Good stuff Hillbilly!  That's a mess of fun and fish.


----------



## NCHillbilly

95g atl said:


> Awesome....!
> Thanks for sharing the pics.
> My friend's MRS would love those carp. (she is Asian).



I tried to eat one once. That was enough. The whole fish tastes like that red streak in a striper or big catfish that I always cut out. Those are now happily fertilizing sawtooth oaks and persimmons in food plots. 

Gar are a different story. I think gar are delicious.


----------



## Nugefan

send me some of them big old gar scales next time you go to whackin' em ...


----------



## oops1

I'd say y'all had a Purdy big  ol time


----------



## Jake Allen

Yea man; that is gettin' after them.
I like your equipment and style.

Good shootin!


----------



## Milkman

Good bunch of carp.

 I didn't recognize you without the Dachshunds on your face.


----------



## Johnny 71

Awesome


----------



## Tmpr111

heck yea!  Nice man.  I'll eat Gar over anything else in water!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man that looks like great fun ! Yall stacked them up. good looking self bow ya got there also. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Stickemdeep

yall be ready the fall spawn is about to go down


----------



## Danykulf

wow ) this is cool)


----------



## redeli

Nchb,what would be a good economical bow fr a youngster to start shooting fish with


----------



## NCHillbilly

redeli said:


> Nchb,what would be a good economical bow fr a youngster to start shooting fish with


I would hit the pawn shops and see if you can find an old fiberglass recurve of some sort. Sometimes you can get them cheap, if they're not a vintage Bear or some such.


----------



## redeli

Thanks


----------



## Tom W.

I remember camping out at Wingate's lodge every Easter, and at night there would be a whole lot of boats with noisy motors , platforms and a whole bunch of lights going through the shallows bowfishing. We never tried it, as all we had was a 17' Bass tracker, but I did do some bowfishing at the Eufaula NWR. All I ever got was gar. Once I got two with one arrow.....


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Nugefan said:


> send me some of them big old gar scales next time you go to whackin' em ...


What do you do with scales from a gar ?


----------



## Nicodemus

greg_n_clayton said:


> What do you do with scales from a gar ?




They make excellent ready made arrowheads. Documented use by various tribes in the Southeast.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Nicodemus said:


> They make excellent ready made arrowheads. Documented use by various tribes in the Southeast.


Ahhhhh..I would never have thought that !! Thanks for the reply Nic !! You happen to have a picture ?


----------



## Nicodemus

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ahhhhh..I would never have thought that !! Thanks for the reply Nic !! You happen to have a picture ?




I have a basket full of scales out in the barn. I`ll take a picture today and post it here for you.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Nicodemus said:


> I have a basket full of scales out in the barn. I`ll take a picture today and post it here for you.


That is ok Nic. Thanks. I googled it, very interesting read !! They were used for lots of stuff. I see they made fish hooks out of em too !


----------



## blood on the ground

Even though I've heard it taste bad I would still like to try eating carp. I seen Steven Rinella from the show meat eater eat it. He had a interesting take on it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Even though I've heard it taste bad I would still like to try eating carp. I seen Steven Rinella from the show meat eater eat it. He had a interesting take on it.


I wish I could like them.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish I could like them.


So you've tride it?


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> So you've tride it?


Yep. Strong, fishy fish. Kind of like that red streak in a striper.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> I have a basket full of scales out in the barn. I`ll take a picture today and post it here for you.



I know a buddy of yours that may want one or 3 of em ….


----------



## Nicodemus

Nugefan said:


> I know a buddy of yours that may want one or 3 of em ….




I`ll save you a handful or two.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. Strong, fishy fish. Kind of like that red streak in a striper.


Interesting


----------



## Nicodemus

Gar scales.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I like that cap ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

whitetailfreak said:


> I like that cap ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> Gar scales. View attachment 962889


Those feel really good when that old gar fluffs up and bristles them out like a pine cone and whacks you on the ankle, too. I've got some scars.


----------



## whitetailfreak

NCHillbilly said:


>



But, I'm a little biased.


----------



## AllAmerican

Awesome thread, just rigged up my Dan Quillian Bamboo Longhunter w a Cajun set up.


----------

